# Elite: Wie alles begann...



## CmdrStardust (14. August 2015)

Wisst Ihr noch? Damals in den 80ern da gab's Spiele wie Pac Man, Boulder Dash, Arkanoid oder Bubble Bobble --- und noch viele weitere, die alle nach dem gleichen Prinzip abliefen: "Du hast n Leben", "Alle x Punkte bekommst Du ein Extraleben". Und dann gab's plötzlich noch "Elite". Es war ein offenes Spiel, das mit den damaligen Traditionen mal gehörig aufgeräumt hat...

Jetzt, 30 Jahre später, gibt es natürlich Elite: Dangerous, ABER: Für Android-Benutzer habe ich einen Fan-Port des Original-Elite unter dem Namen "Alite" veröffentlicht. Es ist komplett kostenlos (auch keine Werbung und keine In-App-Käufe!) und von Grund auf neu programmiert.
Die Web-Seite von Alite ist hier: Alite | Discover the Universe on your Favorite Android Device und das Spiel könnt Ihr direkt aus dem PlayStore herunterladen: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.phbouillon.android.games.alite

In den letzten 2,5 Jahren habe ich an diesem Spiel gearbeitet und die erste Version von Alite vor knapp über einer Woche veröffentlicht. Für das nächste Update von Alite gibt es

EINEN WETTBEWERB...

Guckt Euch bitte den folgenden Beitrag auf der offiziellen Alite Homepage an und nutzt Eure Chance, ein Schiff in Alite zu benennen und als Erbauer dieses Schiffs in die offizielle Alite-Bibliothek aufgenommen zu werden: Ship Naming Competition | Alite

Gegen Ende des Jahres werde ich den Quellcode von Alite veröffentlichen; aber es gibt noch ein paar Überraschungen im Spiel, die ich Euch erst entdecken lassen möchte 

Wenn Ihr Fragen habt: Meldet Euch 

Ansonsten: Viel Spaß beim Spielen!!

Cmdr. Stardust aka Philipp


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2015)

Werbung ist zwar *eigentlich* nicht erlaubt, aber da ich weder auf deiner Homepage Werbung sehen konnte, hab eh AdBlock aktiv, und du schreibst, dass das eigentlich Spiel auch ohne Werbung daher kommt, die angeforden Rechte lt. Google Play auch soweit in Ordnung sind, lasse ich den Thread bestehen.

Die Idee an sich ist toll, ich hoffe nur, dass du keinen Ärger mit irgendwelchen Rechteinhabern bekommst, eben weil es ein aktuelles Elite gibt. 

Ansonsten bin ich gespannt auf deinen source code ...


----------



## Batze (14. August 2015)

Also die Arbeit selbst ist Klasse.
Auch die Website, vollkommen ohne Werbung und anderen Sozial Müll, das Lob ich mal ganz besonders. Und sieht auch noch gut aus.

Ich hoffe nur, wie Rabowke schon angesprochen hat, das du dich in Sachen Lizenz Rechte da abgesichert hast, denn sonst kann der Schuss ganz schnell nach hinten Losgehen.

Ansonsten, wenn Rechtlich alles ok ist wünsche ich dir Massig viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt.


----------

